# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Վրաստանում ծովափնյա հանգիստ,ոչ մարդաշատ ու ֆինանսապես մատչելի վայր հանգստանալու համար

## Նաիրա-Naira

Ընտանիքով ուզում ենք գնալ Վրաստան(ծովափ) հանգստանալու,փնտրում ենք հանգիստ,ոչ մարդաշատ ու ֆինանսապես մատչելի վայր:Ամենափոքրս 1 տարեկան է:Կանխավ շնորհակալ եմ խորհուրդների համար:

----------


## Norton

Որքան տեղյակ եմ Վրաստանում հիմա կարմրուկի համաճարակ է, խորհուրդ կտամ ճշտեք համաճարակի լրջությունը նոր ընտրություն կատարեք հանգստավայրի հետ կապված…

----------


## Artgeo

> Որքան տեղյակ եմ Վրաստանում հիմա կարմրուկի համաճարակ է, խորհուրդ կտամ ճշտեք համաճարակի լրջությունը նոր ընտրություն կատարեք հանգստավայրի հետ կապված…


Վրաստանում համաճարակի մասին միայն հայերն ու Հայաստանում են տեղյակ։ Ցավոք վրացիները հայերեն չեն հասկանում ու Վրաստանում համաճարակի մասին ոչինչ չգիտեն։

----------

ARMbrain (15.07.2013), Diana99 (15.07.2013), keyboard (15.07.2013), Ruby Rue (15.07.2013), VisTolog (15.07.2013), Աթեիստ (15.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (15.07.2013), Ռուֆուս (15.07.2013)

----------


## Diana99

http://kobuleti.hol.es/ այստեղ ինձ թվում է հարմար բան կգտնեք

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ընդհանրապես դեպի թուրքիայի սահման ընկած լողափերն են համեմատաբար սակավամարդ ու ասում են ջուրն էլ էդ մասում ավելի մաքուր է (Սարպի, Քվարիատի, Գոնիո), բայց գները համեմատած Քոբուլեթիի հետ ավելի թանկ են: Եթե ես երբևէ կրկին որոշեմ Աջարիայում հանգստանալ, ապա կգնամ Ուռեկի, քանի որ միակ ափն ա ուր ավազ կա, չնայած, որ երևի բավական մարդաշատ ա ու երևի Քվարիաթիի համեմատ ոչ այնքան մաքուր ջրով:

----------


## Norton

> Վրաստանում համաճարակի մասին միայն հայերն ու Հայաստանում են տեղյակ։ Ցավոք վրացիները հայերեն չեն հասկանում ու Վրաստանում համաճարակի մասին ոչինչ չգիտեն։


Հնարավոր ա, ես էլ էի Վրաստանում հանգստանալու տարբերակ դիտարկում, բայց համոզեցին, որ կարմրուկի համաճարակա, ըդն որում Վրաստանի հետ կապ ունեցող մարդիկ :Think:  Չի բացառվում, որ մեր բիզնեսմեների հնարած միֆնա :Dntknw:

----------


## keyboard

> Հնարավոր ա, ես էլ էի Վրաստանում հանգստանալու տարբերակ դիտարկում, բայց համոզեցին, որ կարմրուկի համաճարակա, ըդն որում Վրաստանի հետ կապ ունեցող մարդիկ Չի բացառվում, որ մեր բիզնեսմեների հնարած միֆնա


Ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ ասում եմ Վրաստանում կարմուկի համաճարակ *չկա*

Հ.Գ. էն նախորդ տարիներին էլ մեզ համոզում էին, թե ջուրը վարակ է բերել ու բոլոր հայերը ու հանգստացողները հետ գալւոն պես կամ հենց տեղում հիվանդանոց են պառկել, ես ինքս ջերմել եմ այնտեղ գտնվելու ընթացքում, բայց դա ջրի հետ կապելը առնվազն անհեթեթություն է, ջուրը առհասարակ չեմ մտել ու այնտեղից ջուր չեմ խմել ծորակներից: Այնպես որ, եթե անգամ որևէ հիվանդություն էլ կա, դա ոչ Վրաստանի, ոչ էլ առավելևս ծովի հետ կապել չի կարելի, մարդիկ հենտները ստեիղց ուտելիք են տանում, օրերով հոտացնում են էդ շոգին, հետո ժմոտությունները բռնում ա ուտում թունավորվում են, ասում են գնացինք Վրաստան թունավորվանք:
Տնից դուրս մի եկեք ժողովուրդ կարողա թունավոր անձրև գա վարակվեք  :LOL:

----------

Artgeo (16.07.2013), Աթեիստ (16.07.2013)

----------

